# My DX



## RustyK (May 30, 2013)

I currently have this DX listed on CL for $250. This local clown lifted my pics off of CL and is selling my DX on Ebay for $500, my DX which is in my basement and currently sold to nobody. If he does sell it, my price is jumping!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...354?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac5149522


----------



## Mybluevw (May 30, 2013)

Isn't that premature flipulation


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2013)

Wow!!! sumbudy better buy that now before you raise your price.


----------



## RustyK (May 30, 2013)

*Speculation*

Buy now from me on speculation that he will sell it, then resell it to him for a profit! Act fast!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 31, 2013)

I just sent him a note asking for the serial number off the bike.  Wonder how he will handle that.


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 31, 2013)

*Naked short selling in the used bicycle maket ... now I've seen everything.*

Say, have you considered out-bidding everyone else on the bike in the auction?


----------



## jd56 (May 31, 2013)

I too requested a few more pics, seat manufacturer, serial number, rim information, tire brand info.
It will be interesting to see if the dirtbag responds.

Isn't there a way to flag the auction as a fraud?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2013)

I think you need to report this scumbag to Ebay. I've had some of my bikes show up on CL by scammers and as soon as I told them I was local and could stop by the listing was no longer available? V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (May 31, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you need to report this scumbag to Ebay.




I agree & the local PD as well.  This is fraud.


----------



## RustyK (May 31, 2013)

*The culprit has asked*



Ozark Flyer said:


> I just sent him a note asking for the serial number off the bike.  Wonder how he will handle that.




Good work! He asked for the serial number and a photo. I'm not going to respond to him, I'll just keep the bike. Initially I was pissed, but being I own the bike, hes taking a real chance selling it without owning it, when I can just say it's not for sale anymore.


----------



## RustyK (May 31, 2013)

*Sweet idea!*



Ranger Dan said:


> Say, have you considered out-bidding everyone else on the bike in the auction?




Nice idea. I should win the auction, then refuse to sell the bike, and file an Ebay complaint for him not selling me the bike!


----------



## RustyK (May 31, 2013)

*Fraud*

You guys are right, its fraud and it needed to be reported so I just reported it. Don't want this person to keep pulling this crap.
Kris


----------



## RustyK (May 31, 2013)

*The guy called*

The guy called and asked about the bike. I told him someone bought it last night. Within 3 minutes he cancelled the auction haha! Ebay didn't stop the auction when I flagged it.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 1, 2013)

*Squeeze*



RustyK said:


> Nice idea. I should win the auction, then refuse to sell the bike, and file an Ebay complaint for him not selling me the bike!




Or (although it's moot now) following the gavel, agree to sell him the bike at a premium so he can deliver it to his buyer (you) at the winning bid price, compelling him to suffer a loss.

Contempt is due to those who sell what they do not own, no?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 1, 2013)

I would have bid it up then when he came to pick it up, reference the auction as what you now think the value is and try selling it to him for that price.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2013)

I honestly don't understand this concept. If the guy thinks it's worth $500 and you're selling it for$250, why doesn't he just buy it from you at $250? Is it just the thrill of being dishonest? I'm old school, can someone please explain the advantage.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 1, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I honestly don't understand this concept. If the guy thinks it's worth $500 and you're selling it for$250, why doesn't he just buy it from you at $250? Is it just the thrill of being dishonest? I'm old school, can someone please explain the advantage.




That would make him a speculator.  Here, he's just a naked arbitrageur.  And he doesn't know what it's "worth" until he's sold it, and he sees no need or advantage to advance money against it until it's sold (for a price higher than he can buy it).


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Nice idea. I should win the auction, then refuse to sell the bike, and file an Ebay complaint for him not selling me the bike!




Great idea!!


----------

